# Pears for Canning- best kind?



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

want to plant some pear trees this fall and want what's best for canning. Firm not mushy or eating pears. Any suggestions? Thanks....Janet


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Bartlett. Some say they can be mushy, I don't think they are. I don't want hard, gritty, sour pears. We make pear crisp with canned Bartletts and they are not mushy....James


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

Asian pears are awesome canned. They have a tart spicy taste.


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

Asian pears for sure.

We have a type of pear here that is very much like asian pears. Very crunchy. Not only do they can well, they dehydrate even better. Bartlet pears dehydrate into a thin film of fibrous... uh... well, they don't do well when dehydrated.


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

From what I've researched you need at least two different varieties of pear for the best pollination. You might just pick a Bartlett and an oriental and enjoy them both. If size matters, go dwarf.


----------

